# p's had eggs (help!)



## blast808 (May 19, 2008)

My p's had eggs. i was out of town and my daughter saw eggs on the rocks , i got home and only see a couple of white ones, could the eggs have been eatin? the male is still guarding the area.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i believe the white ones are not fertilized but i could be wrong. i bet you got some babies look a little harder


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

you are luck as FXXX!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Breeding


----------



## blast808 (May 19, 2008)

finally saw the fry today they were hiding in the rocks. whats the best way to transfer them


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

siphon them out to a cycled 10 gallon with a sponge filter if u have any of those..


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

w/ my macs, on the 2nd day after the pair is done mating, they go from orange colored to a clear/white mix, so it almost looks like they are gone, but when you siphon them out (around the 48 hour mark or sooner) you'll see their is a ton there.


----------

